# Make a Travel Sized Collapsable DIDGE!!!



## ayron (May 13, 2010)

Ok so this is actaully alot easier then you may think as all this requires is little to no work, $40 and MAYBE* a power sander with heavy sand paper!

What you need to do is...

*1) buy 3, two foot sections of ABS pipes. one with a diamiter of 2'' one of 1-1/2'' and one 1-1/4. (the 1-1/4 will not fit in the 1-1/2....yet)

2) buy 2 of "Fernco's flexible pipe adaptors" there rubber clamps. one 2'' to 1-1/2 and one 1-1/2 to 1-1/4. (again the 1-1/4 ABS wont really fit in our clamp......yet)

3) get the heaviest grid sandpaper availible, 40 worked well for me.

4) go to work on your 1-1/4 ABS pipe untill it fits nicely in the 1-1/2 pipe.*

and bobs my grandpah your done. The 1-1/4 '' inch pipe makes a perfect mouth peice so no need to worry about bees wax. 

A couple pointers (as ive made 2 of these alraedy lol ) 

1) be careful you dont grind your pipe to thin.
2) dont grind to much off at the very end where your mouthpiece is. the thicker the mouthpeice the more comfy it will be to play
3) sand the inside of the mouth peice.
4) the rubber couplings add lots of weight! to reduce this, you can cut off the section clamp has for the wire bands to rest in. this should leave little under an inch for the clamps to rest on and still hold the pipes nice and strong.
5) an easy way to carry this around is to run a 5 foot rope through the didge and tie nice knot then sling it over your shoulder 

* now the maybe... if you do not have acsess to any grinding shit or sanding stuff, just excange the 1-1/4'' pipe for whatever the size is above 2'' as well as exchanging the 1-1/2 to 1-1/4 clamp with a 2'' to "whatever size you need" one. 

much love and enjoy! feel ask away if you need too as well


----------



## MrD (May 13, 2010)

Once I was under a birdge with this group of kids, one of them had recently acquired a didgeridoo, 
It was like 2am, and he started to play the thing.
Well out of no where this Australian dude comes walking up and says " I THOUGHT I HEARD A DIDGE!!"
He was super excited about it and wound up buying the group a bunch of beer and cigarettes!
It was really funny so we started to say that his didge summoned a true Ausie


----------



## ayron (Jun 8, 2010)

hahaha thats rad, didj's are truly amzing things. where abouts where you? its not often ausies pop outta nowhere lol


----------



## MrD (Jun 8, 2010)

ayron said:


> hahaha thats rad, didj's are truly amzing things. where abouts where you? its not often ausies pop outta nowhere lol


Sacramento, it was truly, truly, random, haha


----------

